# White Squirrel



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

I came across this picture at a digital photo site I belong to. The picture was taken in Nebraska and I was wondering if anyone here in Michigan has seen a white squirrel like this?

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=67814&size=big&cat=500&ppuser=4779


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

I came across this picture at a digital photo site I belong to. The picture was taken in Nebraska and I was wondering if anyone here in Michigan has seen a white squirrel like this?

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=67814&size=big&cat=500&ppuser= 4779


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

I have seen some with an abnormal ammount of white on them this year, but not totally white. I have seen one that was brown with a black belly, one that was black with a white tail and one white sock. And one that was gray with black legs and a brown and white tail,:yikes: All odd to me! The only combo colored ones I've seen in the past were black and gray, a young gray turning from his black faze to his addult gray. Don't ask what causes this, I don't know, allien squirrels maybe?


----------



## devilsbite (Oct 15, 2007)

There was a white squirrel that lived in a friends backyard here in Grand Rapids. Unfortunately it got hit by a car. I have a photo somewhere but can't seem to find it...I'll keep looking.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

dougdad said:


> I have seen some with an abnormal ammount of white on them this year, but not totally white. I have seen one that was brown with a black belly, one that was black with a white tail and one white sock. And one that was gray with black legs and a brown and white tail,:yikes: All odd to me! The only combo colored ones I've seen in the past were black and gray, a young gray turning from his black faze to his addult gray. Don't ask what causes this, I don't know, allien squirrels maybe?


My husband and I have many grays here and some have lots of white on the tips of their ears, but thats about all the white we have ever seen on a gray. Thanks for your post and information.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

devilsbite said:


> There was a white squirrel that lived in a friends backyard here in Grand Rapids. Unfortunately it got hit by a car. I have a photo somewhere but can't seem to find it...I'll keep looking.


I hope you find it. I would enjoy seeing it very much. Do you remember what area of Grand Rapids it was in? I lived in Grand Rapids for many years.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

a very cool sight I hunted them all my life never seen a white thou


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks Victir, but if you do please share your sighting!


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Saw one in Brighton this year


----------

